# Just created



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

I just created this forum for you cheesy people!!! Bunch of cheese heads.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I just created this forum for you cheesy people!!! Bunch of cheese heads.



FANTASTIC! You Da Man Wade!

Thanks, another project.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

It was Julie's idea and I must obey my women!!! LOL Ive seen the pics of what she looks like when someone has been naughty!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey, do I have to get my whips out again?


----------



## SarahRides (Nov 20, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hey, do I have to get my whips out again?



This is supposed to be punishment, remember? He might enjoy that too much!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

Wheres dan when you need him???????


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hey, do I have to get my whips out again?





Wade E said:


> Wheres dan when you need him???????



I'm trying to behave. I've been there and it hurts too good.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

That aint it!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

I told you I'm behaving...LOL

The picture you're talking about was from when she broke into my wine cellar.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

Wussy!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2011)

I live closer to him Wade than you.


----------



## jtstar (Nov 20, 2011)

Be careful guys you both might both end up in the corner after she whips you


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 21, 2011)

Aww man I can see another tutorial brewing. How to make cheese.


----------



## Angelina (Dec 2, 2011)

Please  with Cheddar on top!




djrockinsteve said:


> Aww man I can see another tutorial brewing. How to make cheese.


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like to get into making cheese someday. Those who do seem to really enjoy it.


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

OK Wade. If I start making cheese now I'm going to tell my wife it's your fault!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 2, 2011)

I sent Sarah an email telling her she is going to have to teach me how to make cheese. This way I can create a tutorial along the way. I have a book on it too so that will help. Patience folks.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been meaning to work on learning this art myself. I remember it was a hot topic in the chat room for several nights.. I'm interested in the process though; my mom has a rarer form of asthma and is all worried about mold and such so i need to sell the idea to her.. But that involves learning the process inside and out... 

I'll be staying tuned.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 2, 2011)

Anybody with cheese making experience ever tried the Feta Kits like this one? What is your opinion/review if you did?


----------



## robie (Dec 2, 2011)

Wineries in Napa and Sonoma are getting into the cheese making act. That whole area in California is starting to get some international attention for its cheeses.

What is it - soft and smelly cheeses with white wines, hard cheeses with reds???

Now I have gone and made myself hungry!!!


----------



## Angelina (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you! 



djrockinsteve said:


> I sent Sarah an email telling her she is going to have to teach me how to make cheese. This way I can create a tutorial along the way. I have a book on it too so that will help. Patience folks.


----------

